# Oral antibiotics suggestions?



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

I need help finding an oral antibiotic that's over the counter but effective. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The way that goats digest, it really would be much better to give shots.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Antibiotics get destroyed in the rumen, it is a waste of money to give them orally to a goat. Plus different ones are for different things, it is a good thing to keep some Pen G (must be refrigerated) on hand and some oxytetracycline (Biomycin is what I like best) And some syringes to use for it.


----------



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, I was looking at tennesseemeatgoats.com and it says when treating coccidiosis to use an oral antibiotic called Primor along side the cocci treatment. This is a prescription medicine. This is why I was asking if there was anything over-the-counter in comparison.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

neomycin is the only safe oral antibiotic that is OTC..not sure if it will support cocci treatment but I sure it wouldnt hurt...I would only go this route is the kid has very runny poop that wont clear up with pepto..any antitbiotics distroys good and bad bacteria and flora will need to be rebooted so to speak with probios after they are done with treatment..


----------



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

happybleats said:


> neomycin is the only safe oral antibiotic that is OTC..not sure if it will support cocci treatment but I sure it wouldnt hurt...I would only go this route is the kid has very runny poop that wont clear up with pepto..any antitbiotics distroys good and bad bacteria and flora will need to be rebooted so to speak with probios after they are done with treatment..


Thank you, What about neomycin sulfate? Or are you talking about that?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes same thing : )


----------



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

happybleats said:


> neomycin is the only safe oral antibiotic that is OTC..not sure if it will support cocci treatment but I sure it wouldnt hurt...I would only go this route is the kid has very runny poop that wont clear up with pepto..any antitbiotics distroys good and bad bacteria and flora will need to be rebooted so to speak with probios after they are done with treatment..


I'm pretty sure I'm dealing with bacterial scours. I went through this with my billy about a week ago and he cleared up with regular antibiotics. This time my nanny got scours out of nowhere and it's worse than when the billy had them.

How would I dose the neomycin?
Should I give antibiotics SQ along with the neomycin?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dosed according to the bottle..I think 1 1/2 cc twice a day...?? or 1 1/2 cc split in two..lol...its on the side of the bottle...I also gave cd antitoxin and B complex..no extra Antibiotics were needed at that time...I would be afraid to over due antibiotics..I just had to do double dose to save my little buck and his rumen shut down...I think the antibiotics over taxed him...give probios 3-4 hours after the neomycin to help keep the gut kicking...it is very hard to get it up and going again..so hard on the goat..mine looks aweful..but alive...and gaining strength..


----------



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I dosed according to the bottle..I think 1 1/2 cc twice a day...?? or 1 1/2 cc split in two..lol...its on the side of the bottle...I also gave cd antitoxin and B complex..no extra Antibiotics were needed at that time...I would be afraid to over due antibiotics..I just had to do double dose to save my little buck and his rumen shut down...I think the antibiotics over taxed him...give probios 3-4 hours after the neomycin to help keep the gut kicking...it is very hard to get it up and going again..so hard on the goat..mine looks aweful..but alive...and gaining strength..


Thanks, I just realized that it is labeled for goats too. I knew I should have bought the probios! The clerk at the feed store told me to wait until the scours stopped to give the probios. So I just didn't get them.


----------



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

How do you know if their rumen shuts down & what can you do about it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tucker got very sunken..his tummy was very loose with no muscle tone..it was under him instead of on the sides..not chewing a cud..refused to eat...I gave C D antitoxin and Probios and thiamine and b complex, I hand fed him hay and alfalfa...watered down alflafa pellets and drenched him..he is still very thin but his strength is much better..enough so to fight for his breakfast with his brothers.Heis on the mend..but has a long road...a goat goes down alot faster then he gets better..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too much probios can cause the runs too...so that maybe why the clerk suggested that...I would give a small pea size...keep the flora interested..but I was reminded to give it 3-4 hours after antibiotics since it would distroy the probios making them useless...


----------



## gmos719 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm glad Tucker is doing better. Hopefully mine will pull through as well. I'll be coming back to you for advice since you are going through the same thing. Thanks for your help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any time : )


----------



## WesBaum (Jan 6, 2022)

happybleats said:


> too much probios can cause the runs too...so that maybe why the clerk suggested that...I would give a small pea size...keep the flora interested..but I was reminded to give it 3-4 hours after antibiotics since it would distroy the probios making them useless...


Sorry this is soooo long ago, just wondering if this is for the gel or powder or something else.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WesBaum said:


> Sorry this is soooo long ago, just wondering if this is for the gel or powder or something else.




Probiotics can come in either gel or powder. 😁
We try to keep goat specific probiotics. I have since learned that starting kids on probiotics young can help boost immune system.


----------



## WesBaum (Jan 6, 2022)

happybleats said:


> Probiotics can come in either gel or powder. 😁
> We try to keep goat specific probiotics. I have since learned that starting kids on probiotics young can help boost immune system.


Thanks! So are you supposed to give a pea sized amount for the gel? One of my goats is on dewormer, and cocci treatment and I have been giving like 3-4cc or the gel per day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would read the package to see what the dose is. Each brand has their own suggestions


----------

